# Sprocket Number



## djg (Feb 24, 2020)

My Stihl 011 needs a new sprocket, too. The number on the spur sprocket is *U 1120/05 Pico Z7* and it's 7 toothed. The only parts list (excerpts) I have for 011 (010 too) lists four versions. I think the number above on the actual sprocket is just an abbreviation as the string (red arrow) *1120 640 3005 and 3/8 Pitch and 7 Tooth* on the list. One and the same? Just trying to confirm the pitch.

Edit: Having trouble finding a 7 Tooth 3/8" pitch sprocket. I don't suppose a 6 Toothed sprocket could be substituted?


----------



## TimR (Feb 24, 2020)

@woodtickgreg ?


----------



## djg (Feb 24, 2020)

TimR said:


> @woodtickgreg ?



Yes I know, I just didn't want to be putting him on the spot again. No one else here works on their own saws?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2020)

The pitch will be marked on the bar. It will say 3/8 .050 or something like that, the last set of numbers is as important as the pitch. The sprocket and bar will be sized the same to run the correct pitch and drive tooth width.


----------



## djg (Feb 24, 2020)

Can a 6 Toothed sprocket be substituted for a 7 Toothed?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2020)

It can, but you may have to have a link taken out of the chain if you cant get it adjusted. It will change the rpm of the chain as well. Going smaller on the sprocket can actually increase the power.


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 24, 2020)

djg said:


> Yes I know, I just didn't want to be putting him on the spot again. No one else here works on their own saws?


He is THE expert on chain saws! Nobody better to help you out! Chuck


----------



## djg (Feb 24, 2020)

Maybe it's a 0.325 bar. It was my Dad's saw so this is the first I had to deal with the 011.

On the bar, the only thing stamped is "Stihl 4.84" and the bar part number. Nothing else is stamped on either side.

What does 4.84 mean?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2020)

I'm not sure what the 4.84 means. The 3005 of the part number is a style of mount. You may have a very old obsolete sprocket and bar and chain. I would take the saw if it is running to a reputable stihl dealer and see if you can change the whole thing over to a standard size chain.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2020)

djg said:


> Maybe it's a 0.325 bar. It was my Dad's saw so this is the first I had to deal with the 011.
> 
> On the bar, the only thing stamped is "Stihl 4.84" and the bar part number. Nothing else is stamped on either side.
> 
> ...



That might be the year... April 1984...The numbers below, 3005 is the mounting style of the bar, 000 is country code (000 Germany) and 6313 is the part number for the bar.

An 011 should be 3/8ths pitch, 0.050 gauge and whatever link count set for the bar length you have. If you have a 7 tooth drive sprocket, stay with it or you will need custom chains made. Keeping the 7 tooth will allow you the maximum flexibility with stock chains. Having one less tooth, you might have the bar adjusted nearly all the way out before breaking the chain in. This would allow very little stretch before running out of adjustment. If you want more torque, go with one size shorter for bar length. Bar lenths are commonly in increments of 2 inches, often starting at 12" or 14" depending on saw. Stihl did make several off sizes, but nothing you need to know for your saw.

As for gauge, you can go with other than the 50 stock, but need the 3005 number to start on the bar, to assure it matches your bar mounting style, and the chain must compliment the bar with the matching gauge.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2020)

djg said:


> Yes I know, I just didn't want to be putting him on the spot again. No one else here works on their own saws?



A lot of us work on chainsaws, some just are not able to see your post in a timely manner to have responded yet...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 24, 2020)

https://s3.amazonaws.com/com.bryanequipment.cms.public/bryanequipment/media/bes-media/retailer support manual/stihl catalogs/2016-bar-chain-catalog.pdf

This is a stihl catalog, you should be able to find the information you seek in this pdf.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 24, 2020)

Thanks Mark for the explanation. I apologize, because I posted about this bar in 2018 and you replied then. Sorry for the double duty. Memory goes in old age.

The bar looks good and I previously bought a couple of 3/8" chains so now all I need is a 7 toothed sprocket. Hard to find one, even an aftermarket one. Tomorrow, I'll check with the local farm store that used to work on my saws. Maybe their suppliers will have more luck.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 24, 2020)

djg said:


> Thanks Mark for the explanation. I apologize, because I posted about this bar in 2018 and you replied then. Sorry for the double duty. Memory goes in old age.
> 
> The bar looks good and I previously bought a couple of 3/8" chains so now all I need is a 7 toothed sprocket. Hard to find one, even an aftermarket one. Tomorrow, I'll check with the local farm store that used to work on my saws. Maybe their suppliers will have more luck.



I think the AV011 also ran a 7 tooth, 3/8ths. Should not be that hard to find. Good night.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## djg (Feb 25, 2020)

Mr. Peet said:


> I think the AV011 also ran a 7 tooth, 3/8ths. Should not be that hard to find. Good night.



The AV 011 is the saw I'm talking about.

And yes it is Hard to find a *7 Tooth 3/8" Spur Clutch for a Stihl 011 AV.*
Spent a couple hours online yesterday evening and found plenty of examples for models MS 170 and up, but not for the 011.
There are 6 Tooth ones, but no 7 tooth for this saw. Bailey's didn't even carry one. I might call them later today, though. They might have one that's not listed.

If anyone is as anal as I am and want to help locate one, I'd appreciate it. Or just give me a link to your parts suppliers.
Cross reference links/charts to aftermarket sprockets would be appreciated too.

Edit: I need the bearing too.


----------



## djg (Feb 25, 2020)

Disregard requests. The farm store ordered me one, twice the cost of what I could find a kit, but at least I'll have it in a week.
Thanks

Reactions: Way Cool 1 | Informative 1


----------

